# I don't have admin and Winzip has expired



## BombBurperZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Now I can't open ZIP files. I basically can't open anything now. Winrar and 7-zip both require admin. Do you guys have a fix for this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this a work or school computer where IT limits Users?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I don't have admin


 Go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz a*nd press enter. This will list all of the accounts on the computer. If you have the user name and password of the _admin user_, right click Winzip or any other program and choose *Run As Administrator,* type in the admin user name and password.
You can also login as the Admin user, and change your account to Admin, or Enable the Hidden Built in Administrator to change your account type to Admin.


----------

